# Cape Horn or Contender ?



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

I am looking to buy a used boat in the 21 ft range. What would you get between a Cape Horn vs Contender. any positive or negative feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## bigone (Jan 2, 2008)

you are comparing a chevy to a cadillac


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

Chevy to Cadillac is dead on.


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

Also if you could swing a 23 contender instead of the 21 you'd be good to go.


----------



## younghooker (Oct 7, 2007)

I sure like my 24 Cape horn w/twin 175 zukes.. :thumbup: more like a chevy truck to a caddy


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

I owned both a 21 Horn and a 21 Contender at the same time for a short while and picked the Cape Horn.

Pros for Cape Horn
-Bigger / more room
-Bigger fuel tank
-Bigger fish box
-Heavier construction
-Better transom / livewell setup

Pros for Contender
-More fuel efficient
-Prettier
-Drier if you are comparing to an "old style" CH. I haven't been on a new style 21 CH. 

Not sure how big a deal this is but if you took the two boats and ran them together you would be left with a Cape Horn and pieces of a Contender.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

In the 21' range but the cheaper boat. Either boat drops into the next wave, unlike a bigger boat that stays on top. There is only so much a 21' boat will do to tame waves reguardless of make.


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

in a 21 i would go for a cape horn over 24 i would choose the contender but these 2 boats dont compare well.the cape horn is a large inshore gulf / bay boat while a contender is a small offshore boat and like stated previously by bigone u pay the cadilac price for the contender corse the old reliable cape horn loaded costs more than a loaded 4wd chevy truck so go figure . it all depends what u want to do cape horn has a low draft so u can bayfish some areas u cant with the contender but with a 24 contender u can snapper fish some days u cant in a cape horn at 21 as far as makeing that off run 30 miles here and there on a supper calm day both work and both suck if a storm blows up


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

I have owned a 27 cape,26 shamrock and currently own a 2003 21ft cape and it is by far my favorite of the 3 I have owned. I fish between 20 and 30 miles all the time. I have NO problem fishing the edge or nipple in it. The only thing that holds me back is not having a radar. I was going to upgrade to a bigger boat but I couldn't bring myself to get rid of my 21! I stay dry unless I'm running at a good clip in rough/windy weather/seas. Let's be honest..........we are on a tiny moving platform in the middle of billions of gallons of WATER so you should not expect to stay dry all the time on any boat. JMO!! Good luck!


----------



## jgraham154 (Jul 15, 2008)

21 contender will walk the dog on a cape horn


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

jgraham154 said:


> 21 contender will walk the dog on a cape horn


At least you gave him some good info to go off of...geez.


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

DreamWeaver21 said:


> I owned both a 21 Horn and a 21 Contender at the same time for a short while and picked the Cape Horn.
> 
> Pros for Cape Horn
> -Bigger / more room
> ...


I trust the guy who has owned both.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

marmidor said:


> At least you gave him some good info to go off of...geez.


+1 I like that one too.
I went out on a 24 offshore cape with twins bout 5 years ago the thing was bad to the bone... it was like 8 ft seas that day with a good rool but some waves dropped off on the back and we launched that girl bout 5 times with a nice smooth landing and stayed dry in the process... after a 1 day trip Ii would suggest that boat to anyone, really fishable.. Seems as though even though I have no experience with one the Contender is a get there first and maybe farther kind of tournament boat, paying for the repitation of the name for sure more on the contender.
just my .02


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

A chevy and a cadillac are still both GM's.... Just sayin... ;-)


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

NoMoSurf said:


> A chevy and a cadillac are still both GM's.... Just sayin... ;-)


 Touche :thumbsup: Like A Rock


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Cape Horn's are tough and Contender's are prettier. I'll take tough anyday. I've fished on a 21 horn and a 23 contender and liked the horn better and it was a smaller boat. The ride felt more solid.


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Man, I am liking these opinions, please keep them coming. I had almost decided on the 21 contender but now it sounds like a cape horn is the better choice in that length.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Cape Horn if you want it to last...

Contender if you want to go fast..


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Like I said earlier. In that length you can not be a speed demon all the time. The troughs will not allow it. Get the one you want and enjoy it. Cape Horn will do you well for this Gulf application for less money.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm not saying anything bad at all about the contender. I dont have any experience with them. I will say they are BEAUTIFUL boats and I have never herd anything bad about them. I just love my horn. I bought a boat that I could unload,load,anchor run and afford to feed by myself if I had to. I had my years of "it's 4-5ft but we got to go because the customers says they still wanna go". Now I go when I wanna go. It doesn't matter what boat you have you still have to pick your day. I understand you can be a little more comfortable on certain bigger boats but I go to have fun an relax!


----------



## jgraham154 (Jul 15, 2008)

I have a 21 contender and have been 50 miles plus out in mine. I fish inshore with it and offshore. I don't like the lack of storage and the fishbox is plenty big for a day of fishing offshore . it has a 90 gallon tank and a 30 gallon live well . It is the best riding 21 on the market and handles the rough water well.


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

Whatever boat is set up the way you want it is the boat to buy. Both are good boats, Cape Horns are locally made. I say you look at both and figure which sled suits you the best and get that one....I don't think you'll be disappointed with either one....


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

If you are gonna have your wife/girlfriend or other (lol) on your boat from time to time like me you have to keep them happy. The 03 cape has the full transom so I had removable cushions and backrest made to make the entire transom seating. Here is a few pics of mine. You will have to look past my boy but you get the idea! Oh yeah the back rest fit into the four extra rod holders I added.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

jgraham154 said:


> I have a 21 contender and have been 50 miles plus out in mine. I fish inshore with it and offshore. I don't like the lack of storage and the fishbox is plenty big for a day of fishing offshore . it has a 90 gallon tank and a 30 gallon live well . It is the best riding 21 on the market and handles the rough water well.


Well I'm guessing your contender MAY "walk the dog" as you mentioned UNTIL you run that 90 gallons of fuel out and then you may see this cape keep rollin on with the EXTRA 40 gallons of fuel all the way home(130 gallon fuel tank). I think a 40 gallon live well will hold a bait or two! Have you rode all the 21 on the market??? I'm guessing not. Get in touch with Miss.Kristy on here,he runs his 21 cape from OB to the rigs!


----------



## jgraham154 (Jul 15, 2008)

90 gallons is plenty of gas for me in a boat with a single engine.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

jgraham154 said:


> 90 gallons is plenty of gas for me in a boat with a single engine.


130 plenty for me with a single 4 stoke.......


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

In the 21' class I really don't think there is any denying it.

CapeHorn!!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Sweet Ride Marmidor. I like the seating. If I don't sell mine soon I may do the same.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Your little buddy seems to like it also.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Hey Casey, Here's a good deal on one.

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f50/21-cape-horn-yamaha-f250-125884/


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

jlw1972 said:


> Your little buddy seems to like it also.


Yeah man he is a boat hog! Thanks brotha! Good luck on the sale. I'll put the word out on yours. It looks like you have done A LOT of custom work to yours! Fine ride man!


----------



## bayougrande (Oct 4, 2007)

Personally I say Contender. Here's why. Cosmeticlly they look nicer. I'm sure that can be argued both ways. Now if your in 4-5' larger seas both are equal. Simply because you don't have the lenght to get "on top" of the water. Now in anything less i say contender. Y?, Contender is built in Homestead,fl. There designed to run the "close chop" you constantly get around the keys and south. fl. waters. It's shallow everywhere. With a deeper deadrise and skinnier beam it will EAT UP a head sea all day long. Especially a cuddy/cc. version with a little more weigh in the bow. 2nd.reason. their more fuel eff. because their lighter. This is mainly fuel capacity,but, in the keys, and south fl. you don't have to run very far to get to the fishing grounds. Hence the reason why you don't need 130gals. Yes they do hold less fuel but if your going to be swingin the fuel bill 1/2 the time you'll want a lil more effincincy. That's another reason why there a little faster. 3rd. I Personally like a single clean deck. With all holdings in the deck. Leaves alot to work with for deck space. Personally, I would look for a 23. because you get a true "23waterline" lenght(SKA tourny. model) and you get a little more holding capacity, just in case you want it. You should be able to find one around the same price, and get ALOT more bang for your buck. Just IMO. OH ya, before i leave I have buddies that swear by cape horn, and i love them too. I've rode in a 18bay,19offshore,21 offshore, One of the only 22bay's with 300HPDI in this area, and 24offshore. Now, I can say this, if you love to HAMMERDOWN on the throttles and go nomatter the sea heigh. I've seen a t-top bust to pieces,crack the windsheild, and loss of tackle boxes,(from standing the boat vertical and sliding out the back) in a capehorn, and not a stress crack on the boat after yrs. of that abuse. Not saying a contender wouldn't withstand that, I've just personally never seen one beat like that... I mainly fish a 25 contender, twin yami's.:thumbsup:


----------



## 26pursuit (Oct 3, 2007)

If I were you I would look into a 23 Contender. A little bit bigger than the 21 but it holds 60 more gallons of gas than the 21. We got one a few months ago and put a single 250 on it, its perfect. Fished the edge/nipple last weekend in 3-4 ft seas with no problem.


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies, I do appreciate the responses. I am not too concerned with much bigger than 21 ft. for now. I only have a 17 ft. now and I am beginning to venture out (14 miles from the pass) a little farther than I should be. I didn't think I was crazy but people are saying that I am. I am sure that after a few years of having a 21ft. I will want something bigger but I must progress slowly due to my wallet size. I really like both the Cape and Contender so now I must decide- a newer Cape with an HPDI or an older Contender with a newer 4 stroke. thanks again everyone.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

JMHO, but you can't go wrong with either.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Just for the record all the people commenting on contenders full capacity all contenders are custom made for the owner so they will put different tanks in them will also take water tank out to add more fuel i have never been on a contender that was not "tough" as some have stated they have excellent fish boxes but will have to say that most 21 contenders live Wells are in the floor and i like cape horns transom live well better but over all i say contender by a long shot


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

cody d said:


> Just for the record all the people commenting on contenders full capacity all contenders are custom made for the owner so they will put different tanks in them will also take water tank out to add more fuel i have never been on a contender that was not "tough" as some have stated they have excellent fish boxes but will have to say that most 21 contenders live Wells are in the floor and i like cape horns transom live well better but over all i say contender by a long shot


OP didn't sound like he is looking at a new Contender. I might be wrong.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

aroundthehorn said:


> OP didn't sound like he is looking at a new Contender. I might be wrong.


I understand that but at one time that boat was built by someone and they very well could have asked for more fuel


----------



## jgraham154 (Jul 15, 2008)

You dont see many 21 contenders with a four stroke on them. The four strokes weigh to much for them, I have a 200 hpdi on mine and it does 46 wot. I cruise at 37 mph at 4200 rpm.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

cody d said:


> I understand that but at one time that boat was built by someone and they very well could have asked for more fuel


Right, but that boat could be San Diego. Just saying. Sounds like he already knows he's going to buy one of two boats.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

aroundthehorn said:


> Right, but that boat could be San Diego. Just saying. Sounds like he already knows he's going to buy one of two boats.


It does sound like he has it narrowed down but i dont believe he has listed the specs of both boats(unless i have messed it) all i am saying is we dont know the specs of each boat so some of the arguments that have been posted could very well be irrelevant but like i said. i may have missed the specs if so i retract my comments and would also like someone to point me to the page they are on if they have been stated. Even tho i will still stick to my guns and say contender best thing to do is sea trial and really get the owner of the boat to show you what it can do after all he should know then you take over but remember it will take you some time to really learn the boat a" test" it


----------



## zulubravo34 (Dec 23, 2010)

I say take a look at each in person. Sea trial both of them, if you are confident in your abilities as a boater I'd trial it in the roughest conditions allowed. That's what my grandfather and I did when he got his 21 cape. We took it from the marina out to the pass during 5-8 ft seas, had another friend out in his boat just in case... Do that, and see which one you like. Boats are about personal preference, you have to get what you like. Hope you get the boat you want. But IMHO you can't get a better boat than a 21 cape, it'll fish bay and gulf waters no problem and is unsinkable!! Hope this helps


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

You have to sea trial, regardless. This choice is a win-win kind of deal for the buyer as long as the outboard is in good shape.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

aroundthehorn said:


> You have to sea trial, regardless. This choice is a win-win kind of deal for the buyer as long as the outboard is in good shape.


I will definitely agree with you here and if you dont feel comfortable doing the sea trial bring someone who is and be sure to have motor gone over will be worth it in the end


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I personally like Contender, but then again I've only been out in 8 footers in the Pacific, so I couldn't tell you what it would be like in the GOM.


----------



## bayougrande (Oct 4, 2007)

i agree with baby steps on boat size. But if you're willing to go 21 cape or contender, atleast just look at the 23 and it will fill almost the same but ride completley different. A contender will get almost the same gas mileage with a two stroke as a cape with a four stroke. that much weigh different. I believe my buddies 22bay cape horn weights somewhere around 3500lbs. Somewhere close to that. with a 300 hpdi.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

bayougrande said:


> i agree with baby steps on boat size. But if you're willing to go 21 cape or contender, atleast just look at the 23 and it will fill almost the same but ride completley different. A contender will get almost the same gas mileage with a two stroke as a cape with a four stroke. that much weigh different. I believe my buddies 22bay cape horn weights somewhere around 3500lbs. Somewhere close to that. with a 300 hpdi.


Yeah, Capes are very heavy boats.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

bayougrande said:


> Personally I say Contender. Here's why. Cosmeticlly they look nicer. I'm sure that can be argued both ways. Now if your in 4-5' larger seas both are equal. Simply because you don't have the lenght to get "on top" of the water. Now in anything less i say contender. Y?, Contender is built in Homestead,fl. There designed to run the "close chop" you constantly get around the keys and south. fl. waters. It's shallow everywhere. With a deeper deadrise and skinnier beam it will EAT UP a head sea all day long. Especially a cuddy/cc. version with a little more weigh in the bow. 2nd.reason. their more fuel eff. because their lighter. This is mainly fuel capacity,but, in the keys, and south fl. you don't have to run very far to get to the fishing grounds. Hence the reason why you don't need 130gals. Yes they do hold less fuel but if your going to be swingin the fuel bill 1/2 the time you'll want a lil more effincincy. That's another reason why there a little faster. 3rd. I Personally like a single clean deck. With all holdings in the deck. Leaves alot to work with for deck space. Personally, I would look for a 23. because you get a true "23waterline" lenght(SKA tourny. model) and you get a little more holding capacity, just in case you want it. You should be able to find one around the same price, and get ALOT more bang for your buck. Just IMO. OH ya, before i leave I have buddies that swear by cape horn, and i love them too. I've rode in a 18bay,19offshore,21 offshore, One of the only 22bay's with 300HPDI in this area, and 24offshore. Now, I can say this, if you love to HAMMERDOWN on the throttles and go nomatter the sea heigh. I've seen a t-top bust to pieces,crack the windsheild, and loss of tackle boxes,(from standing the boat vertical and sliding out the back) in a capehorn, and not a stress crack on the boat after yrs. of that abuse. Not saying a contender wouldn't withstand that, I've just personally never seen one beat like that... I mainly fish a 25 contender, twin yami's.:thumbsup:


 
Your right about the Contender ride quality in a terrible chop. They were made for this with their deadrise. The only drawback with extreme deadrise boats is they will rock more. Another note is you have to be very careful at speed going into a head sea and trying to make a hard turn. 

My boat may be


----------



## bayougrande (Oct 4, 2007)

ocean, Your right about that,but, usually that's a common issue with the hull designs (alot of older prolines, aquasport(flatback),etc,) of the later day where you have the sharp entry and flattens off in the stern., some new designs also, They will "track" bad. The deeper V's with variable deadrise all the way to the stern won't do that...... as much. One thing I've always said about every boat design is , they're all a comprimise. Hey Ocean, that 17cc your doing is looking awsome to. Did you see my post of my classic aquasport of the boat repair section? Love the older aquasport:thumbsup: classics.


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

It was a tough decision between the Cape and the Contender. The final decision was the Contender.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

jcasey said:


> It was a tough decision between the Cape and the Contender. The final decision was the Contender.


Congrats on a fine looking ride. It was a win,win for you. Now get out there and get some blood on it!!!


----------



## titan77 (May 13, 2012)

I would go with a contender


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Pretty sure i saw u pulling the boat sunday afternoon on i 10 headed west in mobile btw think you made the better choice


----------



## Fanner50 (Oct 25, 2011)

Very Nice Boat. :thumbup:


----------



## Drinkinbeer (Apr 22, 2012)

some of these guys bitching have even bigger boats and want even go to the rigs,far as speed your not going to fly out to the rig unless its like glass which doesnt happen to often


----------



## bayougrande (Oct 4, 2007)

either way was a good offshore choice.....:thumbsup:fine ride


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Very nice !!!!!!!! Boat porn !! I love it. :thumbup::thumbup:

Scott


----------



## redeyes (Jan 14, 2008)

A friend of mine had a 21Contender a few years ago, I noticed it was impossible to drive in a straight line while going through a no wake zone at idle speed. Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## jgraham154 (Jul 15, 2008)

redeyes, I have a 21 and you just have to make small minor movements to the wheel and not big movements and it will drive straight..


----------



## bamafutbal (Jul 30, 2012)

were at 6 pages, i'm going for the "over" on 10 pages


----------

